# sims data directory



## mikswmn31 (Feb 7, 2003)

I have download the orginal sims but everytime i click on the little blue family icon to start the game it returns with an error message saying the sims data directory canot be found
. i dont undersdtand cause i can dwnload other things for the gme from the internet but i cant gt the orginal game to play. It is a copy of the game,and I am using windows me. can someone please help??? 

JoAnn


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

JoAnn, if what you have is an (illegal) copy of the game, then you're probably out of luck. There's all sorts of copy protection on software these days to prevent pirating, so unless you know how to go out onto the web and find a "crack" to make the game play, I think you're stuck.

There's other forums out there that assist in this kind of activity, but TSG isn't one of them.


----------



## mikswmn31 (Feb 7, 2003)

Lol.... I threw out my burned copy and went and bought a new one from walmart lol but it still does the same thing cannot find data directory. could there be something wrong with my puter???
JoAnn


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Okay, now did you uninstall the previous version of Sims before you installed the new version? On Maxis web site this error is identified as occurring when installing the games out of order and/or not installing or uninstalling the games properly:

http://eatech.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/...platform=182&p_sort_by=dflt&p_group=&p_page=1


----------



## mikswmn31 (Feb 7, 2003)

Yippy Yippy Yay!!!! I gt it to work!!!! no I didnt uninstall the cd i returned plus I also goofed up, My hubby went and bought me the hotdate cd to go with my sims cd and I didnt realize that u have to install them in a specific order lol. thanks to my big bro who came over and fixed it up for melol....Now how do I play it?? lol Just kidding.

But I am having one more problem. when ever I am playing the sims (the orginal I uninstalled hot dat and didnt reinstall Iam waiting for the hubby to gt me that one too I have a b day coming up next week lol) anyway......when i am playing the game i will get right in the middle of building my house and then the whole came will just shut down and return to my desktop. whats up with that????? and I cant gt it to save either. thanks for your help, Its nice to have these forums to turn too when you gt into a pinch, huh???
JoAnn


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Oaky, first off, it's really recommended you install the games in the order of their release....you'll save yourself some headaches.

The Sims - Livin' Large - House Party - Hot Date - Vacation -unleashed.

So, it seems from your post you only have The Sims and then Hot Date, is that right? Although you may be able to install and play Hot Date, if you ever want to go back and install Livn' large and House Party, you have to uninstall Hot Date. Unless you back up your game data, you'll lose all of your game progress


If you're just back to the original Sims game and expereincing crashes, this is what the web site recommends:

Make sure that you have closed any programs or tasks running in the background.

For Windows 95/98/ME:

To do this, hold the Ctrl and Alt keys down at the same time and hit the Del key once. This will in turn bring up a window called "close programs". The only two applications that you want listed here before running or installing the game are "explorer" and "systray". Close all other programs by double-clicking on them. You will need to repeat this process after closing each application. Note some applications may take multiple times before closing. Don't worry that you are permanently changing your system configuration; these applications will return when you restart your system.


----------



## mikswmn31 (Feb 7, 2003)

Ok I think that did it, i didnt realize how many programs were running silently in the background. I also went in to run command and typed in msconfig and fixed my startup menu to only load the programs I want to load when windows starts I took off the messanf=gers and all and that seemed to help out alot too.

Do You know how to change the language of my sims?? I can hear them talking but its not in english can i fix that? and also it wont let me add a doorways on second floor. thanks
JoAnn


----------



## ukboy (Nov 22, 2002)

they never speak english, it's just a made up language.


----------

